# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  رئيس القضاء يصدر قرارا بتخفيض رسوم تسجيلات الاراضي الي نسبة50%

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*رئيس القضاء يصدر قرارا بتخفيض رسوم  تسجيلات الاراضي الي نسبة50%
 


اصدر سعادة مولانا البروفسير /  حيدر احمد دفع الله رئيس القضاء – القرار (62) لسنة لسنه 2015 م عملاُ بأحكام  المادة (96) من قانون تسوية الاراضي وتسجيلها لسنة 1925 م القاضي بتخفيض رسوم  تسجيلات الاراضي الي نسبة 50% من الرسم المقرر اعتبارا من اول مارس 2015م ولمدة  ثلاثة اشهر .

و يأتي هذا القرار تمكيناً للمواطنين من تسجيل اراضيهم حفظاً  لحقوقهم.

وكان رئيس القضاء قد اصدرفي السابق القرار رقم (207)لسنة 2014م قد  عدل جدول رسوم تسجيل الاراضي ليعمل به اعتبارا من الاول من يناير 2015 وكانت رسوم  التسجيل لعقد البيع ارض ملكية عين تحصل نسبة 4% وفي عقد التنازل ملكية منفعة تحصل  نسبة 3%
عليه وفقا للقرار رقم 62 انخفضت الرسوم الي النصف اي في ملكية العين  تحصل 2% وفي ارض المنفعة الي 1 ونصف %

*

----------

